# Παράσταση για παιδιά στο Ευγενίδειο με ελεύθερη είσοδο



## EleniD (Dec 5, 2014)

Να μια ωραία ιδέα! Το πλανητάριο σχεδόν σε κάθε του παράσταση για παιδιά ή σε έκθεση, έχει καθιερώσει ελεύθερη είσοδο για τα εγκαίνια. :clap:
http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/12/04/o-μαγεμένος-ύφαλος-στο-ψηφιακό-πλανητά/


----------

